# clear medium frame honey display for restaurant etc.



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Made a couple of these, for food event vendor, and large orange grove fruitstand.
Hold one medium, for display or sale.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

That is really cool.

Would love an observation hive done like that.

All the best with it


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*NICE :thumbsup: :applause:*


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I like it! It appears heavy duty enough to be displayed in a public area.:thumbsup:


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

So, are u making these for sale? -james


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

It wasn't my intent to sell, knowing that a realistic pricepoint/profit, would be prohibitive.
(it is thick material)
Also I dont want to use this venue for sales.
Everyone is cool here, and helpfull, want to cut through the rambling, and just quote it, but I can't.


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was in Dubai, the hotel I was at had one similar to that at the breakfast buffet. Only there was an opening at the bottom of one side in the center and a square "bowl" that honey dripped into. They had a dipper in that for customers to get honey from. I thought it was really neat-as is yours. They said the honey was from Iran.


----------

